# Sending an amp back to Zapco



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good evening. Has anyone ever sent an amp back to Zapco? Could someone give me some feedback as to what they will disqualifly there services to you for. Ive read they will not service any Zapco products if the serial number is removed. Are there any others? Aslo what or how do the charge? Thank you for your time.
Anthony


----------



## Billk1002 (Aug 23, 2009)

I purchased an amp from e-bay that did not work.
They told me a Zapco was a Zapco, send it in.
I believe that they will charge you a 1 hour labor fee $65 to test it if I remember correctly.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Be careful with them. I had a bad experience with someone using my CC information to buy a bunch of products online (into the thousands..)and have them shipped to Modesto CA, oh and guess where Zapco is located? Modesto CA. Oh and guess who I last gave my CC info to prior to the fraud? ZAPCO! Coincidence? I think not! I would have their ass if I could.


----------



## somegreekguy (Nov 18, 2006)

syncal1 said:


> Good evening. Has anyone ever sent an amp back to Zapco? Could someone give me some feedback as to what they will disqualifly there services to you for. Ive read they will not service any Zapco products if the serial number is removed. Are there any others? Aslo what or how do the charge? Thank you for your time.
> Anthony


Go to the website: Zapco: Your Automotive Audio Experts, Specializing in Amplifiers, Processors, and Speakers from Competition to Street Class.

Robert is great to deal with and he'll let you know everything up front.


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Billk Thanks for your reply. I to purchased my 2 9.0's from ebay. I havent installed them yet. I want to send them in to update them to the new standard. I guess that 65 per hour is something that will have to be paid.

Tvrift Wow thats insane. Would you recommend an other outfit that could repair them if any repair needs to be addressed? Thank you for your reply and your time
Anthony


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

SomeGreekguy Thank you for your reply. I have read many posts that Robert is a good person to deal with. Ive seen your screen name on their old fourm countless time haha. Thanks again. 
Anthony


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I dont really know. Of all places on this ENTIRE Earth a scammer could scam from why Modesto CA? The last place someone had my CC info? I know Zapco knows their products the best, but I can say from experience if you pay them with a CC over the phone you may have a chance of getting your info stolen.


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Once again thats insane! I hope you have been able to clear your credit up if any damage was done! I too have had me identity stolen. Which is a long and painful process to clear up. Thank you for your input. If I do allow them to work on my apms I will pay via certified check. Thanks again for your time Tvrift!


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

My advice is be prepared to wait. I have a 1000.4 that was purchased new, recieved broken, and had to be returned to the dealer for warranty repair work. This was in October. I still have no amp, and no tunes in my car.  I have used AMP REPAIR CENTER Home Page in the past for non-warranty repair work, and the turn around time was pretty quick - 3 weeks or so. I've met Robert a few times in person at SBN, and he is a great guy to deal with, but I get the impression the Zapco repair shop is a very busy place.


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

necrophidious good evening. Wow I'm sorry to hear about your case. That sux! I'm dealing with Robert as we speak. This is the first I've heard of their turn around time. Were you given a time frame as to when your amp will be complete? Did you call Zapco or are you dealing with the vendor where you purchased the amp from? Thanks for your time and insight.
Anthony


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I had a DC750 and DC500 repaired at Zapco. It took one week to fix and send it out. In November.

I did the shipping my self.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

tvrift said:


> Be careful with them. I had a bad experience with someone using my CC information to buy a bunch of products online (into the thousands..)and have them shipped to Modesto CA, oh and guess where Zapco is located? Modesto CA. Oh and guess who I last gave my CC info to prior to the fraud? ZAPCO! Coincidence? I think not! I would have their ass if I could.


Actually Zapco is Not in Modesto, but rather Manteca. Im fairly certain though that Zapco was not running up your CC.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

necrophidious said:


> My advice is be prepared to wait. I have a 1000.4 that was purchased new, recieved broken, and had to be returned to the dealer for warranty repair work. This was in October. I still have no amp, and no tunes in my car.  I have used AMP REPAIR CENTER Home Page in the past for non-warranty repair work, and the turn around time was pretty quick - 3 weeks or so. I've met Robert a few times in person at SBN, and he is a great guy to deal with, but I get the impression the Zapco repair shop is a very busy place.


Are you sure it was not the shop dragging ? On the very, very few occasions of several years of dealing with them I did need service, it was handled promptly if not expedited.


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Are you sure it was not the shop dragging ? On the very, very few occasions of several years of dealing with them I did need service, it was handled promptly if not expedited.


It's certainly possible, but I am not sure why they would. Zapco covers the warranty work, so it costs the dealer nothing.


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

drtool said:


> I had a DC750 and DC500 repaired at Zapco. It took one week to fix and send it out. In November.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

necrophidious said:


> It's certainly possible, but I am not sure why they would. Zapco covers the warranty work, so it costs the dealer nothing.


Takes the dealer time and energy to pack it and ship it out. Albeit, minimal time for both, but unfortunately there are alot of lazy dealers out there. Could be a great dealer, but the fact is their day doesnt involve shipping things on the norm.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Zapco was located in Modesto at the time.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

syncal1 said:


> Good evening. Has anyone ever sent an amp back to Zapco? Could someone give me some feedback as to what they will disqualifly there services to you for. Ive read they will not service any Zapco products if the serial number is removed. Are there any others? Aslo what or how do the charge? Thank you for your time.
> Anthony


There is a 65.00 check out fee per unit that is sent in. That check out fee goes towards the price of repair. Other than that all repair cost are deteremined once we see the unit and know what we have to do. 

I think you sent me an e-mail earlier so I will respond to it in a few.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

necrophidious said:


> It's certainly possible, but I am not sure why they would. Zapco covers the warranty work, so it costs the dealer nothing.


Shoot me an e-mail with the amp that was sent in and from what dealer. I will see what I can do to speed things up for you. Repairs usually only take a few weeks at worse. We might be waiting on information from the dealer or something. That is typicaly the only thing that holds things up. Sometimes we do get amplifiers in that dont present a problem. We test them and if they dont do what described we then call the dealer to get more information on how the unit was being run to try to duplicate any problems. You would really be surprised at what we get sometimes. Like the problem described is "amp doesn't work" and we get the unit and it all functions fine. So at that point we call the dealer for more info and try to find out what exactly was not working.


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for your time to reply to my question Robert. I did get your E-mail. Once again thank you for all of your time. I'm glad to know first hand your customer service is outstanding.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

Zapco customer service is great. Im that one who sucks at responding to robert's email, sorry but i need to think about what i want to do for my next install. Will be responding very soon tho.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

I have had my Studios repaired and it's usually about 1 week. I always call and get an RA if I need it. I think I did when I shipped to them about 8 years ago. I will be sending another studio in after it's color change just for good measure.

I use to deal with Luis but I don't know if he is still there. I have always had good service from them. Whomever answers the phone there ( about 8 months ago) sounds like he is from Bill and Ted's excellent adventure. That was a little disappointing.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Zapco may make good products, and Robert is probably a good guy...but be sure to watch your bank account..

I thought I was in good hands when dealing with a company like Zapco, but their actions reflect great discredit upon themselves.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

tvrift said:


> Zapco may make good products, and Robert is probably a good guy...but be sure to watch your bank account..
> 
> I thought I was in good hands when dealing with a company like Zapco, but their actions reflect great discredit upon themselves.


With due respect to your 'situation', you made your point. 

Without actual proof of what 'happened' I am asking that you leave it alone now. Slandering a reputable person and /or company wont be tolerated.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

tvrift said:


> I dont really know. Of all places on this ENTIRE Earth a scammer could scam from why Modesto CA? The last place someone had my CC info? I know Zapco knows their products the best, but I can say from experience if you pay them with a CC over the phone you may have a chance of getting your info stolen.


If you pay anyone with a credit card you run this risk


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'd like to thank every one that chimed in. It's good people like all you that make this place so cool to be a part of. Thank you all for the help!
Anthony


----------

